# Best Foam for Basement Walls?



## Wood Butcher (Feb 24, 2008)

it sounds like the biggest driving factor for you is the R value you need. 

I am actually suprised that they carry three brands, each with a different R value. makes no sense to me


----------



## chpwaman (Mar 25, 2008)

> I am about to buy foam, but cant find a good explanation of what's best. Home Depot and Lowes both have three kinds:
> 1: Pink Owens Corning Formular, R4
> 2: Blue Dow Super Tuff-R, R5
> 3: White 'High School Science Project' foam, R3
> ...


I would suggest the OC Foamular or the Dow board...these will offer better mold/moisture protection. I personally used 1" thick tounge and groove XPS (pink stuff from Owens)...found it to be cheaper than the Dow board. I used PL300 to adhere to my walls and framed 2x4 walls on top of that. I have not decided if I will put fg insulation in the stud bays yet or not.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Use an extruded polystyrene. Pink or blue, not much difference. Stay away from expanded polystyrenes like the beaded science fair or beer cooler stuff. They tend to absorb moisture over time.


----------



## simon (Oct 8, 2007)

After reading all the posts on this board I can find about building exterior walls in basements, this is what I am planning:

1. Adhere foam board to the concrete using construction adhesive.
2. Build stud wall
3. Drywall over the stud wall

3 questions I have are:
1. Should the studs go right up against the foam or should there be a gap?
2. Is fiberglass insulation between the studs required?
3. Is there a risk of condensation building up between the foam and concrete running down to the floor and feeding on the bottom plate boards?

I am in southern Wisconsin and would prefer minimal insulation as the basement stays cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter right now with no insulation.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## simon (Oct 8, 2007)

ttt, any comments?


----------

